# stange engine vin



## crzydiver (May 14, 2009)

just bought 68 HO 4Sp Conv barn find with 33k engine is WS and was in pieces in trunk vin on motor has only 3 numbers from vin tag and the 22 is stamped at the end of the numbers , car is nov 67 and all dates on engine are time correct all charts say vin should be 6 numbers from vin and 22 at beginning anyone else seen this before. thanks


----------



## BobG (Dec 20, 2006)

I don't know for sure, but I would be suspicious. It sounds like someone is trying to pass the car off as a numbers matching GTO, and all they have for the motor is a collection year correct parts with no way to authenticate ... I'd be very wary of this, unless they're selling it for a non-numbers matching price of a goat in that condition


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

crzydiver said:


> just bought 68 HO 4Sp Conv barn find with 33k engine is WS and was in pieces in trunk vin on motor has only 3 numbers from vin tag and the 22 is stamped at the end of the numbers , car is nov 67 and all dates on engine are time correct all charts say vin should be 6 numbers from vin and 22 at beginning anyone else seen this before. thanks


Here's the location of the VIN code on the motor. It should read something like 28P123456. 2 = pontiac, 8 = 1968, P = final assembly plant and the last 6 digits should match the last 6 digits on your VIN plate which is located on the drivers side at the base of the windshield on the dash. You need to look from the outside of the windshield to see the plate. If it's a numbers matching motor the VIN plate will read 242678P123456. 2= pontiac, 42 = GTO, 67 = conv., 8 = 1968, P = final assemly plant and the last 6 digits is the sequence number that should match the block for a numbers matching motor.


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

not saying your car is none numbers matching but with the block restamping kits thay got out and the corect rivets to reattach the vin tag and body tag after removeal off the body for restoration ae being made it is all to easy to find a junk car take the takes off and buy a block restamping kit and use a full size car block. sad but true


----------

